# Asbestos in Lath & Plaster?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not asbestos--various fibers were used in plaster --horse hair--linen (flax)--hemp and what ever was available locally.----


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

Ok great. So I'm free to proceed with respirators, etc?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes,you are---Lead paint may be present so plastic off the area---use strong fans in the windows to blow the dust out and create a negative pressure (Helps keep the dust out of the house)

Shower well after work and keep kids out of the house while working.


And have fun!---Mike---


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Yes,you are---Lead paint may be present so plastic off the area---use strong fans in the windows to blow the dust out and create a negative pressure (Helps keep the dust out of the house)
> 
> Shower well after work and keep kids out of the house while working.
> 
> ...


 
As a home owner you can do this. As a contractor, NOT:no:


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

What's the problem for a contractor? I'm not one btw I'm the homeowner.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

New government regulations---RRP---Joe Sheridan has a blog on it ----Contractors need to get certified in lead abatement--then follow strict rules when working in or on a house built before 1978.

This adds approximately $600 to a fairly simple demolition job.(supplies --time--testing)


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

Man I love this forum. Thank you. 

Lastly, behind the wall there is some metal lathe running vertical instead of horizontal like wooden lathe. Seems like a door use to be there. What's an easy way to remove metal lathe?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's just nailed on--knock it loose with a hammer--

How old is the house??---those studs make me think you have a very old structure there.


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> It's just nailed on--knock it loose with a hammer--
> 
> How old is the house??---those studs make me think you have a very old structure there.


It was built in 1880. Pretty old house. 

My first house and I'm renovating it. Learning a lot as I go. 

That wall you see is coming down.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those old places are a challenge to work on----the framing methods were different back then---

I love working on antique houses but seldom get the chance----

I'm helping a young couple get a 100 + years old house ready to move into---

They had a setback when I pointed out the wiring was to dangerous to live with---so their 'new bathroom' money went to 'complete new electric'---

At least I can sleep , knowing that the house won't burn down for bad wiring.

Neat little cottage----All the old trims remain---nice--we salvaged the original floors (home owner hand belt sanded the two rooms using my 4" sander)---Looks nice---

Keep the pictures coming---Mike----


----------



## ironman70 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike - My house is built exactly the same way. They used real 2x4 oak studs and 1" thick oak boards as sheathing around the house. The studs were twisted as a screw and i had to sister 2x4 pine studs next to them so I could hang drywall after i gutted the room. 

I only have 2 out of 4 rooms done. Not looking forward to the next two. Good luck!


----------

